# Incoming: new ALS Grail complete!



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm super excited. I consolidated a bunch of my watches, because I wanted to add heirloom pieces and more quality over quantity. I'm happy that yesterday I was able to achieve that. Burdeen's in Buffalo Grove helped make it happen.

I now own a 1815 Flyback Chronograph!!!!!

Pictures don't do it justice. My IG is @ watchionado if anyone wants to see more!!!









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

That is absolutely stunning. Congrats on your new heirloom piece.


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

kritameth said:


> That is absolutely stunning. Congrats on your new heirloom piece.


Thanks!!!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Flip that beautiful baby over and show us its backside!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I saw that watch at Burdeen's boutique opening downtown, it's a beauty, congratulations. They're good people to deal with, too.


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> Flip that beautiful baby over and show us its backside!


Here ya go!









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

mlcor said:


> I saw that watch at Burdeen's boutique opening downtown, it's a beauty, congratulations. They're good people to deal with, too.


Wonderful people to deal with!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

mmiah80 said:


> I'm super excited. I consolidated a bunch of my watches, because I wanted to add heirloom pieces and more quality over quantity. I'm happy that yesterday I was able to achieve that. Burdeen's in Buffalo Grove helped make it happen.
> 
> I now own a 1815 Flyback Chronograph, boutique edition!!!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

kiwi71 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous. Bucket list piece! Congrats! Lange is the new Cartier...never out of place.


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dunnej said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Bucket list piece! Congrats! Lange is the new Cartier...never out of place.


Hands down my favorite watch house! I could walk in a Lange boutique blindfolded and choose any one piece and it won't be the wrong choice

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

An absolute beauty. Grail worthy indeed. Congrats!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Congrats! Really beautiful choice!


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Great choice and Burdeens is great. I got my most recent Lange from Josh there.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

STUNNING! CONGRATS!


AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

What a spectacular watch! Congratulations!


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

So good. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

WatchEater666 said:


> Great choice and Burdeens is great. I got my most recent Lange from Josh there.


Nice! Josh helped me too!!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks y'all!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

mmiah80 said:


> Nice! Josh helped me too!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


I've been dealing with him for years. Terrific guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mmiah80 said:


> I'm super excited. I consolidated a bunch of my watches, because I wanted to add heirloom pieces and more quality over quantity. I'm happy that yesterday I was able to achieve that. Burdeen's in Buffalo Grove helped make it happen.
> 
> I now own a 1815 Flyback Chronograph, boutique edition!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a beauty, but this model is 402.026, and the boutique edition is 414.026, it has a silver dial and blue numerals. I personally prefer the one you got as it has a cleaner dial in comparison with the BE that has the pulsometer graduations. I am sorry to point out this detail, but I don't know if it was presented by the salesperson as a boutique edition to limit your price negotiation.

https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/boutique-editions


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congratulations, it's a beauty, but this model is 402.026, and the boutique edition is 410.026, it has a silver dial and blue numerals. I personally prefer the one you got as it has a cleaner dial in comparison with the BE that has the pulsometer graduations. I am sorry to point out this detail, but I don't know if it was presented by the salesperson as a boutique edition to limit your price negotiation.


I was a bit confused about the "boutique edition" reference too. The boutique edition is actually 414.026. It was introduced in 2017, right after the 402.026 (made from 2010-16) was discontinued. The price was actually the same ($50,300 USD) for both at that time. I too like the cleaner dial without the pulsometer scale, though the boutique edition is really sweet in person (I have a friend who has one).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

CFR said:


> I was a bit confused about the "boutique edition" reference too. The boutique edition is actually 414.026. It was introduced in 2017, right after the 402.026 (made from 2010-16) was discontinued. The price was actually the same ($50,300 USD) for both at that time. I too like the cleaner dial without the pulsometer scale, though the boutique edition is really sweet in person (I have a friend who has one).


Sorry for the reference, my bad, I just corrected it. It sometimes get confusing with Lange as they can have overlapping models. 414.026 was introduced in 2015 according to Lange website (https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/1815-chronograph/414026-white-gold), but must have reached the Boutiques in 2016 by the time they were discontinuing 402.026. I didn't get to see the BE in person, but even though the pulsometer dial is quite busy, I imagine it must be nice in blue on the silver dial. That being said, all Lange are nice, you can't go wrong with any ;-)


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

mmiah80 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning. It will never happen for me , bit at least I can look at yours.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

It's a really beautiful watch pal. Heading to your Instagram page for more.


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Congratulations, it's a beauty, but this model is 402.026, and the boutique edition is 414.026, it has a silver dial and blue numerals. I personally prefer the one you got as it has a cleaner dial in comparison with the BE that has the pulsometer graduations. I am sorry to point out this detail, but I don't know if it was presented by the salesperson as a boutique edition to limit your price negotiation.
> 
> https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/boutique-editions
> 
> View attachment 15171107


Thanks for pointing that out. Don't apologize for the correction. I'd definitely want to know the difference for sure!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

FubarCle said:


> That is absolutely stunning. It will never happen for me , bit at least I can look at yours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I consolidated a handful of watches that I hardly wear. It could still be within reach

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sorry for the reference, my bad, I just corrected it. It sometimes get confusing with Lange as they can have overlapping models. 414.026 was introduced in 2015 according to Lange website (https://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/1815-chronograph/414026-white-gold), but must have reached the Boutiques in 2016 by the time they were discontinuing 402.026. I didn't get to see the BE in person, but even though the pulsometer dial is quite busy, I imagine it must be nice in blue on the silver dial. That being said, all Lange are nice, you can't go wrong with any ;-)


I just corrected it too....

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing and congrats)


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow that is gorgeous! You’ve got another follower on IG


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

Terry M. said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! You've got another follower on IG


Thanks Terry!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjipd (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful watch! Congratulations, and many thanks for the excellent photos and videos on your Instagram!


----------



## mmiah80 (Oct 1, 2019)

ohjipd said:


> Beautiful watch! Congratulations, and many thanks for the excellent photos and videos on your Instagram!


Thank you!!!!

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Congrats)


----------



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm still sneaking peaks at that caseback. Congrats, my friend.


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Very cool) Congrats


----------



## vtsyrlin (Aug 29, 2017)

Amazing piece. In fact better than Datograph IMHO as it's more wearable with the same level movement


----------



## Sleepysmith7 (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh yeah! A great choice. Love the 1815... it’s on my list, maybe not soon tho :/


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

ALS chronograph movements are just on a whole different level – the depth is truly amazing. Congratulations!!!


----------



## twitceh (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely beauty! Got to try on the WG Black Dial yesterday, loved it in everyway. The misses was planning on targetting the BE edition (yet to see it in person), thanks for the picture that puts it in comparison.


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

Nobody but nobody dresses a movement the way that ALS can. Beautiful watch. May you enjoy it for many years.

Cincy


----------

